
DJI to Install AirSense (Ads-B Receivers) in New Drones from 2020 - throw0101a
https://dronelife.com/2019/05/22/dji-to-install-airsense-ads-b-receivers-drones-from-2020/
======
throw0101a
For those that do not know: ADS-B is a transponder protocol that broadcasts an
aircraft's GPS location, speed, heading, altitude, etc. The FAA is mandating
just about all aircraft in the US will need one starting January 2020 (the EU
mandates many classes of aircraft in June 2020).

By having a receiver, the drone can tell the operator about nearby aircraft in
the UI.

There's a decent (PR) video in the article showing things.

Presentation by DJI's VP Policy & Legal Affairs:

* [https://dronedj.com/2019/05/24/dji-elevating-safety-protecti...](https://dronedj.com/2019/05/24/dji-elevating-safety-protecting-the-skies-in-the-drone-era-ads-b-drone/)

